# Japanese Knot Bag - Sewing



## SouthernGirl

Have you ever made one of these? I would really appreciate some information if you have.

Thank you.


----------



## benita1945

I have made some but using my own patterns I made up.

Thanks for the sites . I can do them just by seeing the pic as I am good at that . So I do not write the patterns of what I do as it is too tedious . All of them are different and unique in their own way.


----------



## RV living

Didn't know what you meant by Japanese Knot Bag so I did a search on them. My grandmother made a casserole carrier for me about 25 years ago that was of similar design. Here is a link to a pattern for a reversible bag.

http://patternpile.com/sewing-patterns/japanese-knot-bag-pattern/


----------



## chickkie

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you ever made one of these? I would really appreciate some information if you have.
> 
> Thank you.


do you have a link?


----------



## g-mom

This is my favorite bag for wip socks. Easily goes anywhere, and yet, two socks, needles, etc. fit perfectly and securely. 
The bag is fun and easy to make: Cut four pieces, sew together, and it is done! This bag is 12" x 8" plus handles.


----------



## ParkerEliz

http://patternpile.com/sewing-patterns/japanese-knot-bag-pattern/

Enjoy!


----------



## azmoonbugs

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you ever made one of these? I would really appreciate some information if you have.
> 
> Thank you.


they are very easy to make. I even made my own pattern. One strap is longer than the other, so you loop the longer strap through the shorter one to carry it.


----------



## g-mom

Sorry the download of the picture of the Japanese Knot Bag doesn't work. Will try one more time:


----------



## SouthernGirl

Thank you but the file will not open.



g-mom said:


> This is my favorite bag for wip socks. Easily goes anywhere, and yet, two socks, needles, etc. fit perfectly and securely.
> The bag is fun and easy to make: Cut four pieces, sew together, and it is done! This bag is 12" x 8" plus handles.


----------



## SouthernGirl

I have the Martha Stewart link working now. Thank you all so much.


----------



## DickWorrall

I made two of these. I had a different pattern and they were not reversible.
They had batting and 6 pockets inside.
The bright yellow one, I sent to a friend in Malaysia.
Thanks for the link.
Dick


----------



## Sue Fish

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you ever made one of these? I would really appreciate some information if you have.
> 
> Thank you.


I made many using martha stewarts pattern ..gave them to my mom for her seniors friends and they used them when going on the seniors bus trips..small and light to carry a few things they needed and they kept them on their wrist so not to loose it..they seemed to like them a lot


----------



## Windbeam

I knit one a while back.Geez can't remember the name of it.But bought the pattern at the local knitting shop.


----------



## AussieSheila

Did a super quick search. Found a knit pattern at: http://www.my-filing-cabinet.com/knitting-pattern-for-japanese-knot-bag


----------



## dana768

WOW...these are really neat

never heard of them before ..thanks for sharing


----------



## STELLATRIGGER

I SEWED ONE (THE PATTERN WAS FRUSTRATING)

I Then made up my own knit pattern and it turned out quite well. Gave it to a friend and she loved it.


----------



## jjaffas

I sewed one from old jeans. I use it a lot for small projects. The jeans pockets are great .


----------



## g-mom

Thank you. This is great. I love using the sewn ones , now I have to try the knitted one.


----------



## mama879

g-mom said:


> This is my favorite bag for wip socks. Easily goes anywhere, and yet, two socks, needles, etc. fit perfectly and securely.
> The bag is fun and easy to make: Cut four pieces, sew together, and it is done! This bag is 12" x 8" plus handles.


I can not open your down load.


----------



## g-mom

mama879,
Sorry about the download. 
Continue scrolling down, I have attached a picture in a second try.


----------



## YoMaMi

I made a felted (knitted) version of this bag called the Lucy Bag.
It is my take along knitting bag.
Sorry don't know how to do links, but you can just google Lucy Bag.


----------



## STELLATRIGGER

Very nice


----------



## glnwhi

thanks


----------



## Chemchic

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you ever made one of these? I would really appreciate some information if you have.
> Thank you.


i've sewn them and knitted/felted them. I like them a lot..small, on the wrist, not too heavy


----------

